# Broken back toenail..



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ugh! Harleigh somehow got a broken nail... I have absolutely NO clue when it happened either. I think it was just recently, but I just noticed it a few hours ago. I'm planning on wrapping it - I'm pretty sure I've got some wrap around here, but if not I'll get some tomorrow. Should I put any ointment or anything on it?

She has her yearly vet check-up Friday, so I'll see what they say about it then. Poor girl! It isn't bothering her at all, so I guess that is good :smile:


















Hasn't bled at all either.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

My dog used to get broken nails quite ofter (i dont know why they were so weak) but my vet would tell me to just cut as far back as i could on the break and let it grow back. Sometimes they didnt grow back and she would have a stubby nail. But i keep my dogs nails very short. I cut and dremmel them weekly. So it was never noticable.

Hopefully some others will chime in with better advice!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I remember my labs nails used to break off once in a while, especially if he was running on rocks or pavement. We would just clean the area and it was fine. But, it was nearly impossible to cut his nails, he hated it so much, even the vet couldnt do it, so they were really long which is why they would sometimes break off. It didnt cause him any discomfort from what I remember, and eventually it would grow back. I would try and cut off the dangling bit though, it cause it tears and bleeds.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I would do as Kat suggested. Trim off where it broke, and just clean it and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My Camden just broke one off last Fri and it bled buckets. I have a doggie door in my back door and also one in the storm door. The storm door is usually propped open but the weather was nice so I closed it and had the glass part open to let in fresh air. Camden went out that doggie door and his toenail stuck down in the little place where you can lock the door if you want to. Poor little thing went on out the door but his foot stayed stuck. He started screaming and I had to pull it out. His toenail was twisted upside down! I took him to the vet since I was going with Bailey anyway and had them do the dirty work. Don't need my baby thinking I'm a meany......


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Like the others said cut off the broken part. Marlo broke her's off once and like Donna's Camden it bled buckets. I had to wrap it for just a day. If his isn't bleeding you don't need to wrap it. It will be fine.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

My Rottweiler had an immune condition that caused all his toenails to fall off. All of them. This is nothing. I agree....trim it and keep an eye on it. If it hasn't bled at all I bet it will be fine. :becky:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

just clip it off, rub some betadine on it once in a while till it grows over the quick again, Tobi breaks his off all the time lately.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

You guys have all been luckier than us. My six month olds toenail was turned completely sideways but not broken off so the vet had to anesthesize him and remove it. It was wrapped for 4 days and still a month later it still bleeds when he plays hard.:frown:


----------

